# Video-capable DSLR or dedicated video caemera?  ~$1500 budget



## tirediron (Nov 29, 2012)

A friend of mine is looking for a video camera capable of recording choral performances lasting 1-2 hours in relatively dimly lit venues, and has a maximum of $1500 to spend. Requirements are: Good audio quality, good low-light performance and "lots" of zoom. Since I know less about video in any form that I do about particle-matter physics, I'm appealing to the more knowledgable here. 

First, given the budget, I'm assuming (but I may well be wrong) that a dedicated video camera rather than a video-capable DSLR would be best, but, if so, which one? If a VDSLR is the better answer, again... which one?

Thanks!


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 29, 2012)

I think that a dedicated video camera is the way to go for sure.

DSLRs are better for short bursts of video because of the buildup of heat on the sensor.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Rex - that was my feeling too.  Any insight into a good unit in that price range?


----------



## brunerww (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi tirediron - good video images in low light and a long zoom are the easier part - "good audio quality" is a little tougher.  There are a couple of prosumer interchangeable lens cameras that can do this job, but they aren't reflex-mirror DSLRs.

There is *one* "DSLR-type" interchangeable lens camera in your price range that can record for 2 hours with no overheating - and has adjustable audio level control:  the $649 Panasonic GH2.  With the Panasonic's 2x crop, a used Olympus 50-200mm f2.8-3.5 lens for about $650 and a $100 adapter, you would have a very capable low light camera with pretty long reach (it has a consumer 2.5mm mic jack, so it needs a $5 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter to use standard consumer mics ).  I own this camera, and it is the best-value-for- money large sensor, interchangeable lens video/still camera out there.

Here is what it can do in a choral setting (from GH2 shooter Arlene DiJulio - please watch in 1080p): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaMERjpTBWM

The other interchangeable lens option is an interchangeable lens camcorder, the Sony NEX VG10, which is available used for as low as $1290 at Amazon.  This large sensor camcorder is very good in low light, even with the slow kit lens.  I have shot with its younger brother, the VG20 ($1100 body-only), so I can vouch for its low light performance.

Here is what the VG10 can do in a choral setting (please watch in 1080p): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DS5c48nKf0E

If your friend doesn't want to bother with interchangeable lenses, my recommendation for this job would be the small sensor $1100 Canon HF G10 camcorder.  It is the low light champ amongst fixed lens prosumer camcorders, and has decent audio (with a consumer 3.5mm mic jack).

The pro version of the HF G10, the Canon XA10 with professional XLR mic inputs, is above your budget - but if you are willing to look at an older pro model such as a used Panasonic HMC40 for $1260 and a used XLR adapter for $225 , your friend might be able to have his or her cake and eat it too 

Hope this is helpful,

Bill


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome information; thanks Bill!


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 1, 2012)

There's also the Sony NEX VG20.

It's a dedicated video camera but it has an APS-C sensor. The body alone is about $1000 from B&H, and then he could spend the last $500 on a lens.

I'm not sure how it deals with the heat and whatnot, but it is a camera made specifically for video.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## OramasAlexander (Dec 24, 2012)

If your looking for a DSLR with Video; the D7000 would be the way to go, you can find the camera with a grip and a microphone for roughly $900


----------



## thevideographer (Dec 24, 2012)

OramasAlexander said:


> If your looking for a DSLR with Video; the D7000 would be the way to go, you can find the camera with a grip and a microphone for roughly $900



The D7000 would be a great video camera, except that the eos 60D exists.


----------



## brunerww (Dec 25, 2012)

The $897 D7000 and the $699 60D are both fabulous still cameras - but they are not the best choice for video.

Both have challenges with something called "moire" in patterned clothing/shingled roofs/brickwork - and both are limited to 12 to 20 minutes of continuous video recording - a real problem, since the OP wanted to record 1-2 hour choral performances.

The little $499 Panasonic GH2, on the other hand,  has very little moire and essentially no limit on continuous video recording (plus, its viewfinder does not go black in video mode, as DSLR viewfinders do).

Since TPF won't let me link to more than one video per post, I will post 4 separate D7000, 60D and GH2 examples:

D7000 test chart with 35mm f1.8 Nikkor lens at 1080p (note the diagonal bars on the right side of the chart - that is moire):

[video=vimeo;17964464]http://vimeo.com/17964464[/video]


----------



## brunerww (Dec 25, 2012)

GH2 test chart with 35mm f1.8 Nikkor lens, also at 1080p.  A lot less moire.

[video=vimeo;17966515]http://vimeo.com/17966515[/video]


----------



## brunerww (Dec 25, 2012)

Canon 60D/GH2 side-by-side, showing 60D's susceptibility to moire in patterned fabric:

[video=vimeo;21962491]http://vimeo.com/21962491[/video]


----------



## brunerww (Dec 25, 2012)

Canon 60D/Panasonic GH2 side-by-side showing 60D's susceptibility to moire on shingled roofs.  The 60D and the rest of the Canon DSLRs (except the $2975 5D Mark III) are just as bad with brickwork:

[video=vimeo;20565849]http://vimeo.com/20565849[/video]

Don't get me wrong - people are creating great video images with the D7000 and the 60D (and other DSLRs) - but they are working around the limitations of these cameras to do it.  And there are some limitations, such as the time limit on video recording, where there are no practical workarounds.

Best of the holy-days to you and yours,

Bill


----------



## FogLight (Dec 30, 2012)

+1 for GH2, this little camera blows everything out of the water except Raw cameras. Here is my latest short I made with this camera. Just got the Nokton 17.5mm F0.95 lens 3 days ago, and this was my first real shoot with it. This was with absolutely no gear other than the camera and lens. Believe me with a stabilizer or tripod it can blow your mind (if this doesn't already). P.S. If you bought them used you can get a GH2 body for about $500 and a Nokton 17.5mm lens for around $1000 so there is your $1500 setup. New you are looking at something like $700 camera body and $1200 Lens. There are cheaper lenses, but this and the 25mm Nokton are the best M4/3 lenses out there for low light wide angle and shear beauty. 
  I just realized that I uploaded that one to youtube with a squashed picture. This one will show better detail on most monitors
[video=vimeo;56504085]https://vimeo.com/56504085[/video]


----------

